# Model ≡ Logs



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Based on Model S history, do you think that the driver can gain access to the car's logs? 

Would the logs contain vehicle speed history such that it would be an affirmative defense against a speeding ticket or other asserted violation. 

Can the logs be hacked?

Just asking!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of. The only guy that could possibly answer that is Jason Hughes, the notorious Tesla hacker (he outed the 100D and retrofitted his wife's Model S with autopilot)

http://skie.net/skynet/projects/tesla/view_post/14_Autopilot+Retrofit+on+Classic+P85


----------



## chopr147 (May 23, 2016)

OR, can it be used against you in court? Going too fast causing an accident. Or despite speeding, the other driver cuts in front at an intersection and you T-bone him. But Tesla logs show you going 15 MPH over speed limit (which most drivers do) . I would think all of this can be gotten with a subpoena


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

You cant get access to the inside logs easily but pulling basic data like the type you're looking for is pretty easy. You can poll your tesla and get its current location, speed, battery state etc.

I wrote a post about it a while back here:
http://teslaliving.net/2016/01/03/mobile-api-controlling-your-model-s-and-model-x/

I later open sourced code on Github here:
https://github.com/the-mace/evtools

I keep all sorts of data on my Model S via various cron jobs.

Data from this AM's poll:
# tesla.py --day 20160608
Data for 20160608 am:
odometer: 63464.142346
soc: 90
ideal_range: 265.26
rated_range: 229.29
estimated_range: 256.49
charge_energy_added: 11.91
charge_miles_added_ideal: 46.5
charge_miles_added_rated: 40.5​


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> odometer: 63464.142346​


I love that the odometer can measure down to 6" (assuming I still know the length of a mile and how to divide)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I love that the odometer can measure down to 6"


And like people I've dated, it doesn't care for anything less.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> And like people I've dated, it doesn't care for anything less.


Oooo...you're gonna burn for that one!

Dan


----------

